
No One Knows the Exact Year of the Largest Volcanic Eruption of Our Age - Thevet
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/when-did-thera-eruption-happen
======
jpollock
Another extremely large eruption from a more recent time. As for whether or
not it's larger, Wikipedia seems to indicate it would win in a trump card
contest?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatepe_eruption](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatepe_eruption)

~~~
craftyguy
> of which 30 km3 (7.2 cu mi) was ejected in a few minutes

I'm struggling to imagine what that even looks like... 30 ___cubic_ __(!!!) km
of Earth being ejected into the atmosphere in 'a few minutes' is incredible.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Which is apparently about 50% the size of Mt. Everest. [1][2] Imagine taking
half of Everest, sticking rockets on the bottom, and trying to launch it into
the stratosphere. That is making my brain explode a little bit.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=mt+everest+volume&oq=mt+ever...](https://www.google.com/search?q=mt+everest+volume&oq=mt+everest+volume)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=2.1+trillion+cubic+feet+to+c...](https://www.google.com/search?q=2.1+trillion+cubic+feet+to+cubic+km&oq=2.1+trillion+cubic+feet+to+cubic+km)

~~~
xaedes
On the other side volcanoes have an earth-sized engine

------
gnulinux
Are there any serious attempts about taking precautions against global
catastrophic mass extinction events? How would a startup like this function?
We know quite a few reasons why humanity can be wiped out tomorrow -- even
though extremely unlikely. Are we doing anything about it?

~~~
Kihashi
Check out the Svalbard Global Seed Vault[1]. There are other seed vaults
around the world as well (although some have been affected by wars- see what
happened to the International Center for Agricultural Research and Dry Areas
in Syria).

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault)

